# Attached image



## Graeme (Jun 28, 2007)

Shot at 2007-06-28
How do you make an "Attached image"? I only seem to be able to paste an image on the post reply canvas via ImageShack. These images don't 'reduce' when logged out. Just like this, or 'Thumbnail'. Is it more beneficial to "'vBulletin", to have attached images?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

Click on the Go Advanced button, scroll down a bit, and you can upload your images.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 28, 2007)

Testing testing 1 2 3


----------



## Graeme (Jun 28, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Click on the Go Advanced button, scroll down a bit, and you can upload your images.


Well,..there you go. Never understood what the additional options meant. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2007)

Speaking of images...is there a way to post multiple pics in a single post with breaks in between for text? Haven't figured that one out.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, but you have to link them from an uploaded image site, like photobucket. The you use the icon above the edit that looks like a globe sitting on top of a pair of glasses (goggles, an 8 on it's side, I am not sure what the heck that is). Or you can use the image tag, put img in brackets, put the link to the image, and then follow it with a /img in brackets.

When linking from sites, make sure you link from someplace you have an account, like photobucket. It's bad netiquette to link from someone else's website, especially if they pay for their bandwidth.


----------

